# Topics > Applications > AI in education >  Quizlet Learning Assistant, Quizlet Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Quizlet Inc.

Studying with the Quizlet Learning Assistant

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Quizlet Learning Assistant - smart study tool

Sep 1, 2020




> The Learning Assistant enhances the core study tools Quizlet has always offered, to provide learning science backed guidance to streamline your studying.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Quizlet is betting AI, machine learning can tutor students, close homework gap"
The suite of Learning Assistant product features is available to Quizlet Plus subscribers.

by Larry Dignan
September 9, 2020

----------

